# Snake Ranch Book is here! Along with another competition



## SnakeRanch (Feb 9, 2014)

[FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]The inaugural Snake Ranch Guide to Reptile Care is here and to celebrate we are giving away an amazing prize, drawn at random, of a T+ Childreni. All you have to do is "Like/Share" a photo of the book from our Facebook and buy a copy of the book in the month of February. The book is jammed packed full of Reptile-Goodness including several earth shattering world first's. Does anyone want to guess what they could be?

It's only $25 + postage. [/FONT]Buy it here - ​Guide to Reptile Care - COMING SOON - Shop - Merchandise - Snake Ranch


----------



## Trent005722 (Feb 9, 2014)

looks awesome


----------



## FAY (Feb 9, 2014)

It will be fantastic..I cannot wait


----------



## Virides (Feb 9, 2014)

I am happy to say I was one of the first to pre-order this book and will love to have a read when it gets to me 

As you can see from these pictures, Snake Ranch have embraced QR2id for all their web linking in the book. Thanks guys for the support  There is even a section about record keeping that features the QR2id system!

Great job guys, hope it is the first of many future publications


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks great. Off to go purchase my copy now 


Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't have Facebook how could enter?


----------



## SnakeRanch (Feb 10, 2014)

For those APS members without Facebook, simply purchase the book and email us your username to add yourself into the draw


----------



## ryanbichel (Feb 10, 2014)

black woma is one of the breakthroughs, saw it on you website, it looks awesome


----------



## Cain04 (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks awesome, would love to get my hands on it only question is, when i put the order through on your site, the the total is coming to around $130. Thats a huge delivery fee on top of a $25 book.
Am I just doing something wrong, sorry, if its dumb question but I really want the book only I cant justify spending that much on it right now, especially when its saying I have to collect it from the Brisbane airport which is 1.5 hours drive away.


----------



## scorps (Feb 11, 2014)

Its obviously not a $105 freight cost....


----------



## Cain04 (Feb 11, 2014)

scorps said:


> Its obviously not a $105 freight cost....



Thank you for your most helpful response, I was so lost till you came along. Obviously its not that much, hence the reason i came on here asking for help as to where I am going wrong. Im sure snake ranch would rather the question be asked and sorted then loose custom.


----------



## Virides (Feb 11, 2014)

Cain04 said:


> Thank you for your most helpful response, I was so lost till you came along. Obviously its not that much, hence the reason i came on here asking for help as to where I am going wrong. Im sure snake ranch would rather the question be asked and sorted then loose custom.



They didn't seem to set up the website to process things other than live animals, so this was my work around (I don't own reptiles so I don't have a license):


----------



## Cain04 (Feb 11, 2014)

Woohoo Thanks Virides.

Have just bought it and will get in touch to organize delivery. 
P.S Snake Ranch I dont have Face Book, please put me in the draw.

Cheers
Cain


----------



## SnakeRanch (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Virides!


----------



## beastcreature (Feb 12, 2014)

Great stuff. I see a very familiar face on page 110.


----------



## FAY (Feb 12, 2014)

Is Chris going to be available to sign copies??


----------

